# Review Hobart N50 5 Qt Mixer - a year later



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

It's the best $1000 that I ever spent for a mixer that's been refurb'ed.  It mixes my bread dough effortlessly - a 1.2 kg dough on low and medium speed.  Along with the mixer I purchased an extra mixing bowl and two additional attachments, a wire whip and a dough hook as they both didn't come with the original purchase.  Expect to spend a grand for your Hobart along with $ome more dollar$ for the attachments along with an extra bowl.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

That is one nice mixer but very pricey. Is this for home use? 
[product="27714"]Hobart N50 Commercial Mixer Gear Driven 3 Speed 5 Quart Gray [/product]


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Has it been a year already?

I remember you were thinking of dipping your toe into meringue based desserts.

How has that been going?

mimi


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Nicko said:


> That is one nice mixer but very pricey. Is this for home use?


Yes, used one weekly.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

flipflopgirl said:


> Has it been a year already?
> 
> I remember you were thinking of dipping your toe into meringue based desserts.
> 
> ...


Well, almost. Purchased at the end of March last year. As to meringue, I made a few batches of coconut macaroons and they came out just fine. However I don't much care for them and so I've moved on to other pastries.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Are you referring to those shredded coconut sweets that are bound with unwhipped egg whites then shaped into a haystack and baked ?
Because when you recieved the stand mixer you commented being drawn to the dainty jewel box macarons which are meringue and almond "flour" based.
The apple vs orange of the pastry kitchen.
Just wondering.

mimi


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

flipflopgirl said:


> Are you referring to those shredded coconut sweets that are bound with unwhipped egg whites then shaped into a haystack and baked ?
> Because when you recieved the stand mixer you commented being drawn to the dainty jewel box macarons which are meringue and almond "flour" based.
> The apple vs orange of the pastry kitchen.
> Just wondering.
> ...


Shredded coconut haystacks bound with *whipped* egg whites. The recipe is described in Peterson's book entitled BAKING on page 267: Coconut Macaroons.

Admittedly, at the present time, macaroons no longer interest me.


----------

